# hive made a new queen over the winter what do i do.



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

just watch and wait... I wouldn't mess with anything just yet. If for sure there is a queen present leave her be. She may have not started laying yet. If your population hasn't dramatically dropped since last inspection she had mated in the fall and probably was laying and is just shut down now for the winter still. When weather permits inspect again and verify if eggs and larvae are there then see if other beeks in your area have new brood yet or not. 

Sully


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

i talked to a local beekeeper he told me his had golf ball size brood patern so i guess my queen is doing good.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

One of mine raised a new queen over Christmas holiday. I checked it a couple weeks after I saw the queen flying into the hive, both queens are in there together. 
Planning to check them again this weekend.


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

KQ6AR said:


> One of mine raised a new queen over Christmas holiday. I checked it a couple weeks after I saw the queen flying into the hive, both queens are in there together.
> Planning to check them again this weekend.


i would like to know the out come i read your post. i think my queen is ok if there are drones because its been 50s and 60s all winter here. i only got a few hives and wanted to do some splits this spring.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Isn't it possible that the new queen was already there in November when last you checked?


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

IF she was the old queen was in there also


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I would bet she is a daughter queen that was raised amd mated very late in the fall. Living in harmony with the old mother until the colony stops feeding the old lady, when days get longer-(which they already are) and they become more active.
I don't think she would be so fat if she was not mated. I'd take the advise above and just wait. It could be your best hive in the spring with a young new queen! Could be the queen was failing late in the fall so this hive is weak or low on numbers. I would just be sure they are not dwindling away to nothing before the new queen gets to work, perhaps giving them a frame of brood and bees from another hive to tide them over.
I am a new beekeeper -so these are just my thoughts.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

If she didn't mate properly you'll be seeing drone brood in a spotty pattern.


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

ashb82 said:


> but there is very littler brood in the hive.


If there is any brood at all, the question is whether it was worker or drone brood. If it was worker brood, then you can assume for the time being that all is well. If it was drone brood, especially in winter, then you have a problem of an unmated queen starting to lay. So, back to the original question.... worker or drone brood?


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

checked my hive today capped brood size of my hand on both sides of 3 frames and a lot of eggs/larva with no drone cells and its a solid pattern


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Ashb...congrats! So, stating the obvious, you don't requeen every year? And she performed well? I ask because I read so much that we should requeen every year, but that sorta goes against my attempt to let the bees bee. Nice to see that they do actually know what they are doing.


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

update on the new queen looking good filled up a 10 frame deep and working on a 10 frame medium


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Very nice, my Dec queen is plump & doing well also.


----------

